# Obstacle driving pictures



## dali1111 (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm making a power point on driving for my university tech. class and need pictures of obstacle driving class. I'd like a picture driving over a bridge, tarp etc and one of backing and anything other obstacles. Photos would be credited. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 13, 2009)

You are welcome to use this one, by Washburn Photography, of Buck Ons Xpress Male at the 2009 National show.


----------



## dali1111 (Nov 13, 2009)

MiLo Minis said:


> You are welcome to use this one, by Washburn Photography, of Buck Ons Xpress Male at the 2009 National show.


Thanks that's perfect. Thank you. I love the harness by the way.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 13, 2009)

Thank you! I LOVE the HORSE!


----------



## dali1111 (Nov 13, 2009)

MiLo Minis said:


> Thank you! I LOVE the HORSE!


I've seen a few pictures of him before and I sure do like him. Do you mind me asking where you got the harness from?


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 14, 2009)

dali1111 said:


> MiLo Minis said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you! I LOVE the HORSE!
> ...


Not at all. It's a carriage harness with vee collar from Ozark Mountain. I wholeheartedly recommend them and their harness - good service, good quality, good fit, good prices.


----------

